# Sticky  Tips for getting your budgie in...or out of their cage!



## Chicklet

I've noticed alot of threads lately asking how to get thier budgie back in or out of thier cage so i decided to put together some ideas on how to do it 

*Getting Out of The Cage*

Method 1:

*open the door and wait* - not the best option but it works well with some budiges ( like mine) who are unafraid and will just fly straight out

Method 2: 

*open the door and put millet outside the cage* - usually works really well with almost any tame or untame budgie

Method 3:

*have the budgie step up and take him slowly out the door*- only works for the tame budgie and if your budgie is afraid of the "outside world" then taking them out could make them lose trust in your hand (because its taking them into this scary world )

Method 4:

*open the roof and the door and place millet outside the cage* - this i've found is the best way to get them out of the cage and you don't have to have a cage with a openable roof, most cages are built so that a portion of the roof can be removed (for easy shipping) but it works well to get them out too :XD:

Method 5:

*have your budgie step up onto a familliar perch and take him out* - can work well but can also be awkward to get out of the cage if you have a small door and again if your budgie is scared of the "outside world" then he'll probably just jump/fly off before you get to the door.

*Getting Back Into the Cage*

Method 1:

*waiting until your budgie goes in on its own* - the downfall of this is that you have to have alot of time and in the case where you need you budgie back in considerabley quicker than a couple hours this just isn't practical

Method 2:

*putting millet in the cage* - usually works but again not the fastest way to get your budgie back home and depends on the budgie being hungry too

Method 3:

*have your budgie step up and place him in the cage* - a good method time wise but depends on your budgie being tame. Also if your budgie is flighted and doesn't want to go back then they can just fly away.

Method 4:

*pick up the cage and hold the door in front of your budgie so they can just hop right in* - in my opinion the best way to get your budgie back home because it doesn't scare them and works well with tame or untame budgies. The only problen being if your cage is too big and/or awkward to pick up.

Method 5: 

*have your budgie step up onto a familiar perch, then put him back* - will usually work with tame or untame budgie but if your budgie is flighted then this isn't the best option as they can just fly away.

*Do not grab your budgie*!!!! this destroys the carefully built trust you have with your budgie and will make them even more scared of being out of the cage!

***If you must get your budgie out of the cage, for a vet's appointment, picking on others etc, use a small towel or washcloth, at least this way your budgie won't be scared of your hands***

Hope this helps


----------

